# Newbie



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Just bought a 2003 25RSS from my3sons on here.... We are very excited.. We are pulling it with a V-8 Tahoe, should we be okay??? Thanks!!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new home away from home. I have always liked that floorplan. The DW of course liked the 27RSDS floorplan. I flexed some muscle and laid down the law







.......well....I love our 27RSDS and I'm sure you will love your 25RSS.

Brian


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Congrats on your new home away from home. I have always liked that floorplan. The DW of course liked the 27RSDS floorplan. I flexed some muscle and laid down the law
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brain,we cant wait to pick it up tomorrow.. you think we are good towing it with a Tahoe???


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your new camper! We have a 2007 25RSS and pull with an Expedition. It handles the job great here locally. A couple of years ago we pulled from our home in East Texas down to Topsail State Park in Florida and definitely felt the winds and sway. I was much more concerned than my husband. But we made it and it was a wonderful vacation. From what I've read, a 3/4 ton truck makes all the difference in the world but for now we have to stick with the Expy ($$).

Enjoy!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Best Rv Site on the Net!!!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

*A warm welcome from here too!!!* I second what "clarkely" said but also add with the Best RV People on the Net too.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

WELCOME!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I tow an '05 25RSS with an F150, you should be fine as long as you have a weight distributing hitch with sway control...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOWDY! and welcome to Outbackers.com. The best by far on the WWW.

We pull our 2008 25rss with a 2007 Ford Expedition with a heavy duty towing package that includes auxiliary transmission cooler, heavy duty/upgraded radiator, 7-pin wiring, brake controller wiring, larger battery, etc. After pulling a pop-up I felt the difference. Weight distribution and sway control are a must. We have an Equalizer hitch. I generally stay between 60 and 65 mph, 62 seems to be ideal. Just upgraded the tires to A/T for the stiffer sidewall and better tow rating.

I don't know the weight measures for your Tahoe, but someone on this site can probably help out. Our Expedition is rated for 9,200 lbs. and we are at 80% when loaded.

I would like to have a bigger truck, but like you the $$ is a factor considering we just bought the Expedition in 2007 and it is the nicest equipped vehicle we have ever treated ourselves to in 23 years of life together. I don't get in a hurry and don't expect to win any uphill races.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcome to an absolutely great group of people. We had a 25RSS for four years and loved it. We pulled it most of that time with an Expedition and did just fine. We had an Equalizer hitch and my husband swore by that set up. I don't know much about all the ins and outs of that business but I know he was not unhappy with it and felt we were safe. Many happy camping memories to you. jodi


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome!

I pulled the 2003 25RSS with a Chevy Tahoe V8 Equal-i-zer brand hitch. It had plenty of power, and did ok. No sway when hitch is set up right. Did have a little sway in cross-winds. I upsized to a 1/2 ton pickup...and it was much more stable with the same hitch. The longer wheelbase does make a difference.

Good hitch, good brake controller, and tow at safe speeds...I think you'd be fine. Take extra care loading your SUV and trailer to balance things out. Try to tow with empty tanks when possible...makes a huge difference.
Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to a great site! and Congratulations, you are going to love your OB.
Happy Camping


----------

